# My New Puppy "TY"



## scotchbo (May 15, 2007)

Hi All, 

Im really excited so i thought i would show of my new puppy,

He is a 9 Week old American Staffordshire terrier,

I was very lucky getting him as the previous owners wanted money for him which i didnt have and i was wanting to sell a striped coastal carpet python i had, for similar money, then one day they put up another add saying im willing to swap him for reptiles of interest, so i thought great ill ask them if they want to swap, they came around i checked him out they checked out the snake and we had ourselves a deal, 

Now when we got him he did have a belly full of worms and was under fed as you will see in his pic's however he is now worm free and is back up to an acceptable weight for his age, 

So i would like to introduce the latest addition to Scotchbo's Family "TY"


----------



## OdessaStud (May 15, 2007)

Aww hes so cute congrats scotchbo hell look after you and your family when he grows up.


----------



## scotchbo (May 15, 2007)

Yeah he has doubled in size since i got him as i have him a strict diet to get him back in shape he is so playful and has taken to me and my fiancee really well


----------



## dragozz (May 15, 2007)

oh hes so cute  nice looking pup you have there sounds like your taking good care of him


----------



## scotchbo (May 15, 2007)

yeah the little bugger is spoilt rotten he knows how to look at me to get me to do what ever he wants


----------



## Ricko (May 15, 2007)

congrats on such a great breed to choose as myself and my partner are both huge amstaff lovers and have 2 ourselves that are reguarly shown and do very well when they are shown. 

May i ask is he desexed? As he was swapped for a reptile i gather he isnt papered? (dont take offence to these questions) Did you see his parents?

The big thing with amstaffs in Australia now is Breed specific legislation, which they are trying to outlaw this great breed that sooo many people love and adore, they are trying to ban all together in each state seperately but its almost spread to australia wide. There are about 20 people that reguarly go to shows every month with about 30-40 different dogs being shown in vic alone at the moment. well here are a few pictures of my pups.

Betty





and here is the boy Titan





These 2 pups are the loves of our lives and are perfect pets for families. We have twin 16week old boys that the pups love and just sit next to there cots and watch over them. They are so gentle and loving it can get quite sickening sometimes :|  :|

Cheers Ricko

P.S if you have any questions about this breed please dojnt hesitate to pm me as we love this breed.


----------



## Ricko (May 15, 2007)

also those pics are not enhanced or anything its just her white does funny stuff to the cameras pics.


----------



## Inkslinger (May 15, 2007)

Great looking beasties


----------



## Ricko (May 16, 2007)

thanks inkslinger, they are great pups.


----------



## Tatelina (May 16, 2007)

They wanted to charge money for an underfed, wormy puppy? BAH! I hate humans some times. I bet they didn't vaccinate him for you either? Bah.
Glad he's in good hands now.
Goodluck with all your fun puppy times ahead.


----------



## sxc_celly (May 16, 2007)

Weel said Tatelina. Gorgeous pup Scotchbo, going to grow up to be such a studmuffin! Is he desexed? Cant wait for more pics, well done!


----------



## scotchbo (May 16, 2007)

Unfortunately the previous owners were to tight to pay the extra for his papers as i know he is pure i just cant get any papers for him  i wish i could, how do u go about getting papers ????

Tatelina, u hit the nail on the head he wasnt vaccinated or microchipped, and very badly treated im guessing.

He is not desexed and one day would love to breed of him as i think if he was paired up with an equally nice female they would have gorgeous pups


----------



## nickamon (May 16, 2007)

Aaaawwww, Ty is adorable! His previous owners sound neglectful, I'm glad he's not living with them anymore. Good to know you got him dewormed, immunised and microchipped. 

It makes me worry about your snake though, that it's got to live with the neglectful types.

I don't know where you would get papers for Ty. 

I would suggest that you neuter him. Intact dogs are more likely to mark their territories (including indoors), escape from your property to find mates, and add to the problem of pet overpopulation. 

(By the by, neutered dogs do not gain weight if you give them exercise , and they don't lose their guarding instinct either. As the mother of a no-nut dog, I know this first-hand.)


----------



## horsenz (May 16, 2007)

aww he's bootyful!!!!!


----------



## oxyranus (May 16, 2007)

nice pup mate.


----------



## scotchbo (May 16, 2007)

Im actually sitting next a Vet at work who said its a good idea to get him De-nutted (lol) so will do 

as for the snake i swapped they said there selling him to get something else i advised about the 6month rule but they seem to not care so im just washing my hands of them as i have what i want the deal is done and they can do what they want...

Does anyone know how i could get papers for him ???


----------



## dragozz (May 16, 2007)

you can only get the papers from the breeder providing they are registered breeders and they registered their litter.


----------



## scotchbo (May 16, 2007)

oh ok ill see if the previous owners can give me the breeders details and ill look into it thanks Dragozz


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 16, 2007)

gorgeous boy!!!! love staffies! my brother has 2 gorgeous British staffies


----------



## beesagtig (May 16, 2007)

sweet i love all doggys!


----------



## mines bigger (May 16, 2007)

he is so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## nickamon (May 17, 2007)

scotchbo said:


> Im actually sitting next a Vet at work who said its a good idea to get him De-nutted (lol) so will do
> 
> as for the snake i swapped they said there selling him to get something else i advised about the 6month rule but they seem to not care so im just washing my hands of them as i have what i want the deal is done and they can do what they want...


 
De-nutted! :lol: 

Glad you decided to go for the neuter, and relieved that the morons aren't keeping your snake. I hope it finds a good home.


----------



## bundy_zigg (May 17, 2007)

if they didnt look after the pup then do you think they will look after the poor snake you swapped them? people like that have no regard for the welfare of animals, i fear the snake will soon learn that. he is a beautiful pup


----------



## scotchbo (May 17, 2007)

just heard the snake has found a great home i actually know the people who is is living with now so its great news all around


----------



## salebrosus (May 17, 2007)

Always knew you had sexy Staffy's Ricko. Congrats scotchbo, they are so adorable. Mine is getting really old, he's going grey and sleeps all day and has glaucoma in his eyes. AND still he gets excited when he sees me and wants to play. They are puppies till the day they die i think.

Simone.


----------



## nickamon (May 17, 2007)

scotchbo said:


> just heard the snake has found a great home i actually know the people who is is living with now so its great news all around


 
Thanks for keeping us updated, that's good news!


----------



## scotchbo (May 26, 2007)

Here are some more pic's of my little man


----------



## bluetongue beno (May 26, 2007)

congrats on ure new puppy...... enjoy, beno


----------



## Vixen (May 27, 2007)

He's gorgeous  Wouldnt mind an amstaff myself one day, wonderful family dogs contrary to what some believe


----------



## Midol (May 27, 2007)

If they haven't wormed it I doubt you'll find they were registered breeders.

It could have come from two PB Staffies but isn't registered so not papered.


I do have one suggestion - take it to obedience and get it behaving really well. BSL is a really pressing issue and gaining momentum in Australia as we speak


----------



## Tatelina (May 27, 2007)

nickamon said:


> I would suggest that you neuter him. Intact dogs are more likely to mark their territories (including indoors), escape from your property to find mates, and add to the problem of pet overpopulation.



Quoted for emphasis.


----------



## Tojo (May 27, 2007)

Beautiful dogs! Great, loving,loyal & almost human breed! Luv em to death!


----------



## Tatelina (May 27, 2007)

Midol said:


> I do have one suggestion - take it to obedience and get it behaving really well. BSL is a really pressing issue and gaining momentum in Australia as we speak


Also quoted for emphasis.


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 27, 2007)

Yes awesome dog.. mine always suprise me with their behavior ,they are very personable and very loyal dogs they have an uncanny abillity to tell who your friends are.. a great addition to any reptile collection especially expensive collections..


----------



## scotchbo (May 27, 2007)

Well here is an update on little Ty,

He is nearly 10 weeks now and i have trained him to "sit" and "shake both paws" im currently working on "roll over" and "speak" and he is half way there for both tricks,

Last wednesday was our first of 3 sessions of puppy preschool and he did really well he played with the other puppies really well and went to everyone of the people there and had a ball.
It was funny as the instructor said ok we will teach them how to sit and ty went first she said this is how you do it and i said he already does it perfectly she didnt believe me so i told him to and his bum hit the floor and showed them all up lol (thats my boy) 

We have week 2 of pre school on wednesday and if anyone is interested ill let you know how he goes...

And yes he is getting desexed ounce he is old enough and im already enquiring about proper security training for him


----------



## Midol (May 27, 2007)

Keep us updated 

Be warned security training costs A LOT and takes a long time with regular training. It's an ongoing cost.

I know a guy about 3hrs from you who is an AWESOME trainer. I'd highly recommend you speak to him about security/guard training. You might not be able to train with him but he'd be able to put you into contact with someone closer to you. He is really, really good and on dogzonline he is regarded as one of the best. Let me know if you would like his contact details.


----------



## nickamon (May 28, 2007)

Scotchbo, thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## bek74 (May 28, 2007)

Very cute pup. Glad he is doing so well at puppy preschool.
I totally agree with Desexing your baby. Not only is it better health wise for him, but will also help prevent marking, He will be less likely to be stolen ( as people usually only steal dogs to breed them) and we have so many unwanted pups in animal shelters that we don't need anymore backyard breeders.
Again CONGRATULATIONS on your addition and will look out for updates.


----------



## scotchbo (May 28, 2007)

Midol said:


> Keep us updated
> 
> Be warned security training costs A LOT and takes a long time with regular training. It's an ongoing cost.
> 
> I know a guy about 3hrs from you who is an AWESOME trainer. I'd highly recommend you speak to him about security/guard training. You might not be able to train with him but he'd be able to put you into contact with someone closer to you. He is really, really good and on dogzonline he is regarded as one of the best. Let me know if you would like his contact details.



Thanks for the offer but i wont need it, no security company will train a Staffy as a security dog due to them being what they told me "a killer" idiots so im jst going to put him threw all the training i can that isnt security related i have found a really good one hear

thanks heaps for the offer tho


----------



## Tsidasa (May 28, 2007)

aww he's so adorable =) thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## salebrosus (May 28, 2007)

My Conan. These pics are of him as a younger fella, he is now 10 years old and his black fur has grey ends and he has glaucoma in his eyes. I'll be crushed the day i lose him. He is a real character. He does not like spandex though.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (May 28, 2007)

Staffy's are no wehre near the agressive killers people accuse them of. They may be aggressive to other dogs but they would sooner hump an intruders leg than rip it off. You have a lovely dog scothcbo- keep us updated on your puppy..

Simone.


----------



## scam7278 (May 28, 2007)

hey scotchbo my uncle trains security dogs but he is on the central coast  might be abit too far to take him


----------



## nickamon (May 29, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> My Conan. These pics are of him as a younger fella, he is now 10 years old and his black fur has grey ends and he has glaucoma in his eyes. I'll be crushed the day i lose him. He is a real character. He does not like spandex though.
> 
> Simone.


 
Cute pics! I want to give Conan a hug.  My mother-in-law bought one of those Super-dog outfits for one of her dogs, so funny. :lol: 



johnbowemonie said:


> Staffy's are no wehre near the agressive killers people accuse them of. They may be aggressive to other dogs but they would sooner hump an intruders leg than rip it off.


 
Agreed. I never met a mean Staffy.


----------



## Midol (May 29, 2007)

The only reason a staffie is usually aggressive to another dog is poor socialization but you've taken care of that with puppy preschool ^-^

Every time I walk my mates pound mutt (amstaff x) I get snide remarks from people about how vicious they are. The best we can do is ignore them and keep our well behaved dogs away from their snappy little ****s.


----------



## salebrosus (May 30, 2007)

It's funny, i got more bites and nips from Jack Russell's and Maltese Terriers but there not seen to be vicious because there so small. 

Conan is very huggable, He's so human like it's not funny. If he gets the rare cheeseburger from macca's he picks the gerkin off. Sooooooo cute- i just love staffies.

Simone.


----------



## nickamon (May 30, 2007)

Midol said:


> Every time I walk my mates pound mutt (amstaff x) I get snide remarks from people about how vicious they are. The best we can do is ignore them and keep our well behaved dogs away from their snappy little ****s.


 
That's ingorance for you. :? 

I'm still waiting for someone to make snarky remarks about my German Shepherd. He gets a lot of compliments.


----------



## scotchbo (May 31, 2007)

Yeah unfortunately there is some scum out there who train there staffy's to fight and take them places to fight with other dogs, so it puts a bad name out for all of us staffy owners, Ty is such a little cutie i wouldnt have the heart to make him aggresive id soon jump in the pit myself then throw him in.

Update,
Puppy Preschool was cancelled last night due to our instructor being sick so were of to preschool again next wednesday night


----------



## salebrosus (May 31, 2007)

scotchbo said:


> Yeah unfortunately there is some scum out there who train there staffy's to fight and take them places to fight with other dogs, so it puts a bad name out for all of us staffy owners, Ty is such a little cutie i wouldnt have the heart to make him aggresive id soon jump in the pit myself then throw him in.
> 
> Update,
> Puppy Preschool was cancelled last night due to our instructor being sick so were of to preschool again next wednesday night



Unfortunately there are a few bikies out there that get people to steal staffy's, and then use them in dog fights. On the corner of Elizabeth Drive and Wallgrove Road i pulled up for a dog that i thought had been hit by a car. Most animals at the side of a road usually get my attention but this one appeared to be moving. My boyfriend at the time and I, pulled up and while i was grabbing a blanket from the boot of my car i noticed a really horrible smell and turned to look at my boyfriend who had tears in his eyes. He didn't say a word, he just pointed and there at the edge of the gravel and bush were piles of dead dogs that had been ripped up. The police were called and i took the staffy to a vet who euthanased it immediately. The police said it was not uncommon to find this sort of thing and that bikies were usually involved and that the dead dogs when scanned would mostly likely be registered to owners who had reported their animals stolen. These dogs were stolen to be used in dog fights. The owners of these animals would be notified also.

To be honest if this had happened to any of my animals i would rather not know that this is how they ended.

Simone.


----------



## bundy_zigg (May 31, 2007)

the guy across from our house has a female staffie she is the cutest dog i have ever seen she is so loving and loyal, his mate came up with his male and he is the sme such a beautiful dog just loves the attention you give him, i never liked staffies untill i met these 2 now i wouldnt say abad word against the breed(i will say bad things about the d i c k heads that fight them)


----------



## nickamon (May 31, 2007)

Simone, how awful! Poor dogs. :cry:


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 1, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Unfortunately there are a few bikies out there that get people to steal staffy's, and then use them in dog fights. On the corner of Elizabeth Drive and Wallgrove Road i pulled up for a dog that i thought had been hit by a car. Most animals at the side of a road usually get my attention but this one appeared to be moving. My boyfriend at the time and I, pulled up and while i was grabbing a blanket from the boot of my car i noticed a really horrible smell and turned to look at my boyfriend who had tears in his eyes. He didn't say a word, he just pointed and there at the edge of the gravel and bush were piles of dead dogs that had been ripped up. The police were called and i took the staffy to a vet who euthanased it immediately. The police said it was not uncommon to find this sort of thing and that bikies were usually involved and that the dead dogs when scanned would mostly likely be registered to owners who had reported their animals stolen. These dogs were stolen to be used in dog fights. The owners of these animals would be notified also.
> 
> To be honest if this had happened to any of my animals i would rather not know that this is how they ended.
> 
> Simone.


omg what an awful thing to have found =(


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 1, 2007)

I was pretty stunned but the police told me it wasn't uncommon. Made me more security conscious for my "super dog". 

Simone.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 1, 2007)

Staffy's are awesome dogs! They really know who is allowed in their yard and who isn't and if you're allowed in you're their new vest mate.


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 1, 2007)

Or in the case of my non desexed Conan if your the Telstra man your his new best leg to hump.

Simone.


----------



## coatesy (Jun 2, 2007)

He is a cute puppy but did you see my new puppy?


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 3, 2007)

Come on coatesy, pics pretty please.

Simone.


----------



## Ricko (Jun 3, 2007)

There has been cases brought against 2 people i think for fighting and stealing dogs of any breed, as they also use other dogs for the main fighters to get fired up and practise on. The big thing with owning any kind of dog is making sure they cant escape your yard as thats a way alot of dogs are taken into the fighting world unfotunelty, and with the growing potential for Breed Specific Legislation all owners of Amstaff's and other similar breed need to make sure there dogs are always kept on leashes and avoid contact with other dogs that will try to dominate your dog enticing a stoush to happen. My partner and I would be devistated if like the pitbull our breed became a dog not allowed to be kept by the average person as they are so loving and such a family dog.

P.S sorry for my rant but its a big thing in my life at the moment.


----------



## aussie_female1981 (Jun 3, 2007)

your pup is cute


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 5, 2007)

Just found out the previous owner of Ty is a member of this site and claims i gave them a sick snake, which is a lie he was vet checked and was healthy and no mites on him at all, they probably read this post and thought they would try and have a go back at me. i really wish i kept the snake and just paid for Ty now...


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 5, 2007)

That's news to most of us viewing this thread scotchbo. Don't worry about it.

Simone.


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 5, 2007)

i couldnt care less to be ohnost as i have a vet certificate here to proove he wasnt sick and i have a certificate to proove how underfed and how many worms ty had


----------



## falconboy (Jun 5, 2007)

If they aren't sponsors I think you can mention their name. Just don't insult or abuse them. You can PM me if you like with their name - I'd like to know amongst us who keeps a dog in that underfed condition.


----------



## Midol (Jun 5, 2007)

nickamon said:


> That's ingorance for you. :?
> 
> I'm still waiting for someone to make snarky remarks about my German Shepherd. He gets a lot of compliments.



Yep.

The funny thing is my boy is more likely to bite.

My boy is socialised and very safe to be around but he plays rough and mouths you (sometimes mouths a bit hard as he is still a bit young). Sibes (huskies) are in the firing line for BSL as well as GSDs 

People see my walking both (I own a Husky) and come over and ask if they bite and I say no, so they all pat the Husky and leave Kara (the pound mutt). Axle (mine) is all excited jumping over them (yeah he has bad manners - working on it) and Kara is sitting there patiently waiting for her pats... It's sad but they hardly ever pat her.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 5, 2007)

Aww i wanna pat Kara =(


----------



## nickamon (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm no breed snob, I'd ask to pat both your dogs. 

BSL is such crap. If a dog misbehaves, it's the owner's fault for not socialising it.

...Wow, the swear word filter doesn't pick up "crap." Well crap diddly ding dong crap!


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 5, 2007)

*sending Kara pats with my mind*


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 6, 2007)

Puppy Preschool tonight Ty is all bathed and smellin like a cute little puppy and not a sewer rat, i told him he was going and it looked like he got all excited,
Update
another thing Ty has discovered he has a tail and it must DDDDIIIIIIEEEEEE lol he chases it til he catches it then bites it yelps and runs to dad as if to say someone bit me daddy lol


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 6, 2007)

Cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midol (Jun 6, 2007)

scotchbo said:


> Puppy Preschool tonight Ty is all bathed and smellin like a cute little puppy and not a sewer rat, i told him he was going and it looked like he got all excited,
> Update
> another thing Ty has discovered he has a tail and it must DDDDIIIIIIEEEEEE lol he chases it til he catches it then bites it yelps and runs to dad as if to say someone bit me daddy lol



Lol! I've never seen a dog do that


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 6, 2007)

well he went really well tonight and has also made a girlfriend she is cute however has a rare skin condition so even a tiny scratch gets a big welt and breaks the skin, he was so excited he kept jumping on her and the poor thing is covered in welts, i was stressed out big time that her owners would get the ****s at me however they were fine and said "puppy's play let them go"so i was a little relieved that they didnt mind.
One more week to go til the big exam. he is currently sitting, shaking, staying, dropping and thats all we have to do to pass so looks like he is a shoe in and will pass no hassles...


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 6, 2007)

*More Pic's*

Here are some more pictures of Ty sorry about the quality as they were taken using my mobile phone


----------



## phantomcat (Jun 6, 2007)

so ...cute...melting ....eyes from ....puppy ...cuteness.........................................




he looks like he's gonna be a little sook  i love sooky dogs. my parents have a mutt called simba (there's staffy and lab and maybe some ridgeback in there somewhere... but probably alot of other things as well) and he's the best. He gives the exact same look to us when he wants food, or petting.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 7, 2007)

omg i want a puppy so bad cos of Ty, he is GORGEOUS =D


----------



## falconboy (Jun 7, 2007)

Great to see him in such a good home at last.

He is indeed a cutie.


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah he is definaltely a cutie and i hope he is a bit of a sook so i have someone to sit and pat while watchin the footy and not bite my hand off patting him lol


----------



## lostbloke (Jun 7, 2007)

He is looking in good health now scotchbo


----------



## Minty (Jun 7, 2007)

you got a cutie on ya , you know!!


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah his vet says that he ways the right amount for his age and size and is worm free


----------



## Diamondback (Jun 7, 2007)

He is so cute! I have an English Staffy boy, about 6 months old, and I love him to death. I always wanted an american though, so much bigger and a lot more handsome than our little sharkface will be!

Good luck with him, he sounds like an awesome pup.


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 9, 2007)

Well he met my family today they came over to give him a huge colorbond kennel they didnt want, he was very well behaved for them he did what he was told at all times and even showed of all his toys, he is such a good boy around strangers lets hope he stays that way


----------



## dodgie (Jun 10, 2007)

*Amstaff*

I love the colour of your pup,very cute

Here's a pic of my new Amstaff pup that i got from the RSPCA.

Her name is Scully and she's about 12 weeks old.


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Jun 10, 2007)

*Staffy's Rule*

Staffys are wonderfully loyal dogs... more people dogs then dog dogs... This is a picture of my old boy Blake i have had him since i was 11 yrs old.... He follows me around the house and is always looking at me i can do no wrong in his eyes... He is an English staff x Amstaff which is not a bad mix he looks more like an english staff in the head but (when he is not looking like a sad sack for the camera) he is much bigger in size then an English staff... 

But mostly he's my baby and gets away with a lot i took him to obedience training as a pup until he was about 4 yrs... And it was great having a dog that did what i said all the time....
I think aliens talked him out of doing what he was told a few yrs ago now 

Scotchbo your new pup looks like a handsome boy good luck with him. Glad to see a staff go to a good home...


----------



## scotchbo (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey all, i thought i would give an update on hownot so little Ty is going now, after reading the other staffy thread it reminded me that i said i would give an update every now and then,

He is great he gradutaed puppy preschool with flying colours,

Is fully wormed and vaccinated and is all up to date on that.

He is going into get desexed in the next week or so as the vet said his Teste's have dropped enough for them to remove them.

And my god has he grown he is at least 6 times bigger then what he was in the photos...


----------



## Miss B (Jul 20, 2007)

Any new pics?


----------



## scotchbo (Jul 20, 2007)

Not yet unfortunately im in the market for a new camera


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 9, 2007)

Here the is anupdated photo of my little buddy TY, as you can see ihe is in alot better condition then what he was in when i got him, and he is turning into a good looking dog,

My local butcher swings by after work everyday and drops off a monster bone like the one next to him, and there gone by the next afternoon...


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 9, 2007)

Pic didnt attach sorry so here it is


----------



## Miss B (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, what an improvement. He's cute! In a tough kinda way


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah in a tough sort of way lol

He thinks he is a toughie but if i told him he was like a teddy bear he wouldnt be happy so i pretend he is a toughy lol


----------



## kandi (Aug 10, 2007)

*staffy*

love them great breed of dog and have personality plus


----------



## mertle (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I hope they look after your snake better than that puppy!!!

I would be worried about the snake now, hope he is ok.

Cute pup tho!!!!!


----------

